# Painful accident while canning



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't know if this is the right spot for this. Mods move if needed. 

Ok. Yesterday afternoon I was putting up some pickles. I had ran 5-6 jars through the dishwasher and then realized I had enough for one more jar. I had a pot of water on the stove getting ready to make some sweet pickles so I boiled up one more jar to sterilize. I filled it and as I was waiting on the first batch to process I decided to dump the water and get fresh water started. As I picked up the pot I stepped back and tripped over one of the dogs and dumped almost boiling water on my stomach. Went to the hospital and got transferred via ambulance to UABs burn center. I have second degree burns on my stomach and first degree burns on my hands. I've never felt pain like this. I wanted to die. I'm now doped up on lortabs and oxycodone. It could have been worse. Thank goodness I have a "shed" built over my "tools" or it could have been waaaay worse. 

The lesson is always pay attention with boiling water.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I can second that. I was doused with boiling water as a kid. I can still remember the intense pain I went through. Hope all goes well for you Stranger.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Get better soon!!!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Note to self. Clear the area of any animals before canning. Heal quickly.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Geeze, hot water burns have to be the most painful wounds you can have. I've never had one like you received, hope you recover soon.

I debated bringing this up here, didn't want to look like a total putz but a while back I had an accident with my canner that caused burns from my knuckles to my shoulder.

Was canning spinach and in an effort to finish up so I could get to bed, I opened the canner immediately after the pressure equalized so I could relaod it and get the next batch going. When I grabbed the first jar with tongs to lift it out, the shock from the temp change caused the jar to crack and the lid blew off spewing hot spinach all over the kitchen, on my hand and up my arm.

I even found spinach on the dining room table, a good 15 feet away from from the canner. I dont know how but the hot stuff only got on my hand and arm, could have been much worse and I learned a valuable lesson, let the canner cool before taking the jars out.

The picture was taken almost 2 weeks after the accident.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

8thDayStranger said:


> Don't know if this is the right spot for this. Mods move if needed.
> 
> Ok. Yesterday afternoon I was putting up some pickles. I had ran 5-6 jars through the dishwasher and then realized I had enough for one more jar. I had a pot of water on the stove getting ready to make some sweet pickles so I boiled up one more jar to sterilize. I filled it and as I was waiting on the first batch to process I decided to dump the water and get fresh water started. As I picked up the pot I stepped back and tripped over one of the dogs and dumped almost boiling water on my stomach. Went to the hospital and got transferred via ambulance to UABs burn center. I have second degree burns on my stomach and first degree burns on my hands. I've never felt pain like this. I wanted to die. I'm now doped up on lortabs and oxycodone. It could have been worse. Thank goodness I have a "shed" built over my "tools" or it could have been waaaay worse.
> 
> The lesson is always pay attention with boiling water.


oh wow that has got to hurt like crazy....I just prayed for you and I expect that the pain will considerably lessen and I prayed there would be no infection or scarring..........I'm sure sorry this happened to you, I've never been burned like that, I always touch my arm on the wood stove when I'm stoking it, think I would learn....Heal very quickly...


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Geeze, hot water burns have to be the most painful wounds you can have. I've never had one like you received, hope you recover soon.
> 
> I debated bringing this up here, didn't want to look like a total putz but a while back I had an accident with my canner that caused burns from my knuckles to my shoulder.
> 
> ...


lets have a little chat about burning at both ends....remember?? hmmmm, lesson well learned dear.........the world won't end if you don't get it all done in a day.....sorry you got burned, dang that sucks.....heal quickly.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sending prayers of healing.....yeah I learned to shuffle while canning cuz my borgi likes lay down close to me and it always right where I am going to walk next LOL


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I learned the hard way not to hurry in the kitchen. I was cleaning the griddle when, in my haste, I rolled the grill stone over. Losing my balance I placed my hand in the oil on the hot griddle. Get well soon.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I also have lots of stories of pain while in the kitchen - both as a professional-cook and at home preparing meals. It has been said that the kitchen is the most dangerous room in a house, the second is the bathroom. Animals are drawn the sound and smells of food - I totally understand why the pets were there, but, that doesn't make it any better. For the future, could you put up a baby-gate to keep the pets out of the work-area - both for your safety and theirs?




Get well soon!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I really do wish that good thoughts could ease pain and speed recovery. I'm sending some your way. Hope your pain subsides quickly and your recovery is swift. Let's cross our fingers and hope this once that all of the good wishes your friends here are sending you can help.

Oh, and thanks for the lesson that you've offered to all of us. I certainly appreciate the lesson, it's sad though that it had to be learned the hard way but at least you're helping to spare other people the same fate.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*Aloe vera!!!!*

I keep a pot of it growing always. In case of a burn of any kind, FIRST is COLD WATER and lots of it. The cold dulls the immediate pain and reduces some damage from an overreacting skin pushing fluid to the burn area. (So I am told.) NEXT is Aloe Vera gel. You can buy it in a bottle, but we take a fresh plant leaf and split it lengthwise. The inside of the leaf if full of the gel, which you apply directly using the leaf. Pain goes away, or is GREATLY reduced INSTANTLY.

Our daughter recently had 2nd and some 3rd degree burns on her hands and one arm from a gas oven. Using the Aloe Vera, keeping the wound STERILE to prevent infection (the greatest concern with a burn because the area is raw), and eating a lot of oatmeal for healing nutrients, she recovered very fast.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, how painful! I agree with others - thanks for the heads-up. Your story hits close to home, as we have a couple of dogs and one is always under foot in the kitchen. I like Naekid's idea of a baby gate. 

And I second machinist's recommendation for aloe vera. We keep a container in the fridge with aloe vera gel and lavender essential oil - both are excellent for burns. (It doesn't have to be kept in the fridge, it just feels good on a hot burn.) It's tricky getting the lavender essential oil blended with the aloe vera, but it's worth it.

I sure hope you feel better soon, heal right up, and get right back at it again (without any accidents).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ouch 
I have to agree on the number of accidents in the kitchen, if it's not pets trying to get underfoot it's kids, with hot and sharp objects around it's a recipe for disaster. As much as people don't like to wear them, a sturdy apron can give you that extra second to react and also add an extra layer of protection for the "tools". A leather apron is exponentially better, and welding gloves can work a lot better than clumsy oven mitts.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I ditched the Silver Nitrate Cream the doctor gave me and used "TeeTree Honey" that was sold specifically for medicinal use.

After a day or two the difference was dramatic.

Get well soon Stranger!


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ouch, hope you get better real quick. For what its worth, you are not alone I tripped over my three pound yorkie many years ago while in the kitchen. All critters have been banned ever since. Except the cat of course, ever tried to get a cat to do anything? 
Take care,
Moose


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad they sent you to UAB - good hospital. Take care and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm sure we all have burn/accident horror stories.. Being a glorified cook on the ships and restaurant manager for many years I have scars up and down my arms.Many were just getting "stuff" from the "tall" ovens on the ship or the extra extra hot water acting up.We all think we are being safe but a pet will be there,a child,the ship will roll..whatever....They preach at us to always take care..but unforeseen things can and do happen...
We all hope you get better soon and it wasn't any worse than it already is(OUCH is mild )!!!!!!
Another thing to remember in our preps,burn gel and those cool gel wet packets.
Get Well Soon!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes. So far the pain has been minimal but the meds have kept me knocked out most of the time. 

After all this I have to say I'm a little worried about the health care system. I never go to the doctor unless I'm in severe pain so my experience with hospitals is very limited. When I went to the local hospital they realized my pain and got me some pain meds pretty quickly AFTER I informed them that Lortabs would take too long to work and that I needed something stronger and quicker. If I hadn't said anything I would have sat in excruciating pain for who knows how long. Then all of a sudden they start setting me up to go to UAB and made it seem like I had been sprayed with napalm or something. Keep in mind that its really mostly first degree burns with roughly 2% second degree burns. So they've loaded me up against my wishes to go to UABs burn trauma unit. The ambulance guy says he has no clue why they are sending me there with the burns I have. He said and I agree that they are painful especially on the tender skin of the stomach but medically not that bad. He performs some unnecessary tests in the ambulance so my insurance will foot most of the $1500 bill. 

Fast forward to arrival at UAB. they treated me like I was two seconds from death when they wheeled me in. The doctor immediately starts trying to rip my shorts off and stuff. I told him to hang on. It may not be a big deal for them to lay naked on the table exposed to everyone but for me it is. It's not that big of an emergency. I am old school and feel that they should have offered me a blanket to cover up. Nothing wrong with a little modesty. So they get a blanket as I answer the same questions ten times over. Then the student doc comes over with scissors and announces that he's going to have to cut my shorts off of me. I informed him that he was an idiot and that he would not be cutting off my shorts and that I was not dead or a cadaver so I could remove them myself now that I was covered a little. 

Fast forward to after I'm bandaged and ready to go. I get my scripts and paperwork. They have treated me under a made up name and birthday and even made out my prescriptions in that name. I didn't catch it until we get to the only 24 hour pharmacy anywhere near home (this is around 2am). The pharmacist says he can't fill my pills because the name is not what my license says. They had my name as Pap Pap. That's nowhere near my real name. My age, 138 years old as I was apparently born in 1875. So he called the hospital and got everything straightened out over the phone except for my oxycodone prescription. For that he said I had to go back to UAB the next day to get proper paperwork since he couldn't fill those with a verbal or emailed/faxed confirmation. Only an original document would do. I live two hours from UAB and was getting pissed more and more at the result of their bumbling keystone cop approach to my case. I leave the pharmacy with what I could get and just prayed the pain wouldn't come on strong that night so I could sleep. We turn out of the pharmacy and my phone rings. It's the pharmacist. He's found a way around the problem and is going to give me the pills. Praise The Lord ! If anyone reading this is Tim from the Walgreens in Madison off Hughes rd, you're my freakin hero! 

All in all I understand UAB is a good hospital but the group I got has a lot to work on with people skills. Had this been a great emergency and a severe trauma then I would understand their demeanor but my case was not an emergency and they treated me like a med school cadaver with no feelings or modesty. I was appalled by it. And sending someone out the door with scripts under a fake name and such for a class 2 narcotic??!! Really??!! I'm glad I didn't get arrested at the pharmacy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

cowboyhermit said:


> Ouch
> I have to agree on the number of accidents in the kitchen, if it's not pets trying to get underfoot it's kids, with hot and sharp objects around it's a recipe for disaster. As much as people don't like to wear them, a sturdy apron can give you that extra second to react and also add an extra layer of protection for the "tools". A leather apron is exponentially better, and welding gloves can work a lot better than clumsy oven mitts.


A little overkill for the kitchen, but, I loved that idea!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes. So far the pain has been minimal but the meds have kept me knocked out most of the time.
> 
> After all this I have to say I'm a little worried about the health care system. I never go to the doctor unless I'm in severe pain so my experience with hospitals is very limited. When I went to the local hospital they realized my pain and got me some pain meds pretty quickly AFTER I informed them that Lortabs would take too long to work and that I needed something stronger and quicker. If I hadn't said anything I would have sat in excruciating pain for who knows how long. Then all of a sudden they start setting me up to go to UAB and made it seem like I had been sprayed with napalm or something. Keep in mind that its really mostly first degree burns with roughly 2% second degree burns. So they've loaded me up against my wishes to go to UABs burn trauma unit. The ambulance guy says he has no clue why they are sending me there with the burns I have. He said and I agree that they are painful especially on the tender skin of the stomach but medically not that bad. He performs some unnecessary tests in the ambulance so my insurance will foot most of the $1500 bill.
> 
> ...


You should probably contact UABs Risk Mgmt Dept and report the incident. They need to determine how that happened. Unacceptable and shows. Lack of attention to detail. Makes me wonder what else they may have failed to check. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

On part of this subject,if not a good place to put this Mods please move....
Hospital and Doctors: I went to the doctor about 9weeks ago to get refills for my blood pressure meds and a referral for my back doctor.I ended up with 5(yes 5) scripts for pain meds(which I didn't get filled,didn't ask for) but no blood pressure meds.I wait and wait...Went to the back doctor and he was great!!!!! Did the MRI and suggested pool and stretching for now.With cordizone down the road when needed before surgery.(last option).This is now 4 weeks and no blood pressure meds and 4 calls to original doctor(on hold for over 30 minutes each time)..I finally went back to the office and talk to the office manager(after another call to no avail)and she said she would personally take care of it.....Waited and again..really...I called again and was told I needed to come back in to see the doctor..Yep can you believe this crap..You do know I made another appointment with a different doctor and everything was handled in a very professional manner and I have my blood pressure meds....No wonder insurance is sky high.I won't even get on my soapbox about addiction to pain meds after that trip.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

OUCH 

Hoping for a speedy recovery for you 8thDayStranger.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Feel so bad for you at 5 my mom dumped her coffee on me I wasn't taken to dr and still have scares


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

OUCH!!! I can't imagine the pain, I know how bad sunburns hurt and I'm sure this is 100 times worse.

When I was just a kid, we had the fry daddy hooked up on a camping trip. My mom had just drumped the fries in to cook, when she turned something happened and the fry daddy spilled all down her side and leg. The ice chest was right there so a family friend pick it up a dumped the whole thing on her. The bruises from the cans hitting her was way worse than the burns. That day she had two things in her favor, the oil was cooled from the cooler potates (no frozen french fries in those days) and the reaction time of the guy beside her. 

So now anytime I burn myself the first thing I do is ice to stop the skin from burning. 

I hope you heal quickly!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, I did something similar quite a few years back. I had bought a new colander that was metal with holes in it, instead of the mesh screen type I had used for years.

Well, here I am with a giant pot of pasta and a gallon and a half of boiling water and I was used to pouring VERY quickly with the old colander. I did the same, but the water didn't go through the holes, it just rolled like an ocean wave and the majority of it came back up at me onto my stomach. I screamed and was able to put the pot down before dropping it. 

I hurried and took off my shirt and stood on my stool (at the time the kids were little, so it was right there in the kitchen) and hit my stomach with cold water from the tap. I grabbed the spray nozzle and was spraying my stomach when hubbie rushed in. I told him to grab the ice from the freezer and we took my shirt and filled it with ice and put the raw ice up against my stomach and tucked the top into my bra and he took off his belt and we belted the bottom around my waist.

Quick reactions and thinking kept it from being too bad, but it was raw and painful. The burn was the entire surface of my stomach.

Dinner was late, the noodles were slightly overcooked, and I put on an oversized clean shirt so the ice could stay in place and we ate dinner!!

After dinner it was pretty red and a little numb from the ice, but it wasn't too bad. I schmeared aloe plant guts and mashed plaintain leaves over the whole surface and used a clean cut up t-shirt as a makeshift bandage. I considered myself very lucky for acting so quickly and having hubbie jump to it.

I still have that colander, and I have to remember every time I use it, to only pour very slowly because the water doesn't go through the holes quickly. Some lessons learned are very hard!

I too have other horror stories of the local hospital and doctors. I wonder about the state of our medical system. 

Speedy healing! I hope you are feeling better.

:flower:


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I do hope you heal well. Upended a small percolator on myself as a child. Scar on belly was visible for about 20 years. No fun. Wait for the huge blisters. Just don't get infected. After all these years, Silvadene is still good stuff. And Aloe Vera is hard to beat.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Get well soon!! Believe me, I know all about burns and how painful they can be. :sorry1:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Get well soon!!

(and put the damn dog somewhere else!)


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

They put these pads on me called melitrex or something like that. I go back to the doc tomorrow to get them removed and my wounds checked. Hopefully it's all ok. Apparently these pads have antibacterial medication in them and they absorbs any liquids coming from the wounds. They are very aggravating and uncomfortable to sleep with. The pain has stayed minimal so far. I stretch out my pain meds as long as I can but when it starts to get painful I break down and take one. I take the hydrocodone during the day and an oxy about an hour before bed so it knocks me out. My church folks are super awesome and have been bringing food and stuff even though its not necessary. I'm getting a little stir crazy sitting around the house but I'm not missing going to work. 

I have noticed that when I'm in the kitchen the dogs aren't quite as bad to be underfoot now. It's like they know that something bad happened. Don't know how long it will last though lol.


----------

